# Whould you buy this?



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have 3 small commercial lots this year and a hand full of drive ways that need to be salted. What do you think of this?
http://nh.craigslist.org/for/3403332535.html


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

looks like i real nice unit not used much


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Im just worried that it wont be durable, it just looks king of cheap. Does any one else run snow ex?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i would buy it its about $800 or 900 new i think snowex is a good brand i used to run a snow ex tailgate sander then sold 4 yrs later still working good


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

ide keep looking ..... for a few hundred more ive seen some nice vbox spreaders that can hold more material. they might need some tlc some but a strong running unit that works for around 800-1000, throw some fresh paint on it and i think it would go further than the tailgate setup....just my opinion

that unit looks good though....


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

mass1589;1514699 said:


> ide keep looking ..... for a few hundred more ive seen some nice vbox spreaders that can hold more material. they might need some tlc some but a strong running unit that works for around 800-1000, throw some fresh paint on it and i think it would go further than the tailgate setup....just my opinion
> 
> that unit looks good though....


Sorry, I should have mentioned that my truck is only a 1500 with a 6' 5" bed, so a regular vbox wont work.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

beat him down to $400 if u dont have alot to salt it will be fine salt goes a long way campaired to sand salt mix


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Bring $400 in cash and tell him you are ready to take it. He'll sell it.


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks pretty unused, make a lower offer!


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Offer him $400. Otherwise spend the extra for new.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea.... If u have a 1500 then this is def a good route to take! I agree 400 cash infront of him and you should be able to walk away with it


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Im going to look at it in the morining. Im bringing 400 and not a penny more. If I get it i get it if not ill probably just buy a new one. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

good luck!


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://providence.craigslist.org/for/3289909638.html
this is in southern rhode island just to snow you a price mainly


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

ScubaSteve728;1515076 said:


> http://providence.craigslist.org/for/3289909638.html
> this is in southern rhode island just to snow you a price mainly


In all honesty I dont want something that big at least not right now. I dont really want to hard wire a sander into my truck, its got too much going on as it stands now. haha that does look like a good deal though if I had more salting I would probably taking a trip to RI


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Offer him 150 for the unit. In no way is it worth 500 IMO.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

shoot for that $ it makes the one I bought off of Facebook a great deal, I'd say it's only worth $250-$300 tops.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I went and looked at it this morning. I picked it up for $350


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd suggest you get a cover for it. Good luck with it!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice score good luck with it


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

BC Handyman;1515474 said:


> I'd suggest you get a cover for it. Good luck with it!


It does have a cover I just didnt put it on for the picture.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Ya beat me to it! I was going to look at it, but by the looks of it mounted up on your truck, it would have been a bit too small in capacity. 

I went with a year old Fisher 2500 with variable speed controller for a grand for my F350 pickup..


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha no kidding. Yeah it is a little small but for what I need it will work perfect. Where are you located?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

CashinH&P;1516253 said:


> Haha no kidding. Yeah it is a little small but for what I need it will work perfect. Where are you located?


I'm in Boston. I have a 2yrd torwell in my small dump that does the larger lots, but I picked up several small urban apt complexes and multi families this year that need blowing, shoveling, and salt. didnt want to take up the entire bed of my 350 pick up with a sander so I decided to go tailgate route. I can store several hundred additional lbs on board plus whats in the spreader, and carry blowers and shovels too. Plus I can tow a bobcat and wire that spreader to run off it's electrical system with a little electrical engineering too. Good luck with it, and I would like to hear how it works out for you....


----------

